# A prayer for my father.



## Steve H (Nov 28, 2019)

Please say a prayer for my father. He passed away yesterday afternoon . He was 88 years old. Within a little over a year I lost both my parents.  But I know they are both free of pain. And at peace.


----------



## mooncusser (Nov 28, 2019)

I'm sorry for your loss, Steve.  Try to think of the good times you shared.  We're thinking of you and your family.  Best wishes.


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 28, 2019)

Sorry to hear that Steve. I'll have you and yours in my thoughts.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 28, 2019)

So Sorry to hear of your loss...JJ


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 28, 2019)

Sorry for your loss I'll say a prayer for you, him, and your family


----------



## phatbac (Nov 28, 2019)

Prayers for you he, you, and your family.

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## mike243 (Nov 28, 2019)

Hate to hear this, Prayers sent


----------



## tropics (Nov 28, 2019)

Steve Prayers for your family to stay strong threw this.So sorry for your loss remember the good times.
Richie


----------



## forktender (Nov 28, 2019)

I can't imagine how bad you must be feeling.
I'm very sorry to hear this sort of news.
Dan


----------



## GATOR240 (Nov 28, 2019)

Sorry for your loss Steve. Prayers sent.


----------



## xray (Nov 28, 2019)

I’m so sorry for your loss, Steve


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 28, 2019)

Sorry for your loss Steve.  You have my prayers.

Dave


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 28, 2019)

Thoughts and prayers sent to you and your family.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 28, 2019)

Sorry for your loss Steve, Prayers for you and your family.

Chris


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 28, 2019)

Condolences my friend. My heart goes out to you and your family. Been a rough week for both of us. I called my mom last Sunday to wish her a happy birthday and she was in the middle of having a heart attack. This comes only a couple years after having a major stroke. I kinda blew up at her and told her to call 911, then I called EMS also. It was touch and go for a few hours but she's fine now. I can only imagine your pain though. It's never easy to lose a loved one, but especially at the holidays.

A heavy heart for my friend,
Robert


----------



## JC in GB (Nov 28, 2019)

So sorry for the loss to you and your family.

JC


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 28, 2019)

Sorry for your loss Steve. Prayers sent.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 28, 2019)

Sorry for your loss Steve. Prayers from our family for your father, you and your family. God bless.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 28, 2019)

Steve, Sorry to hear of your loss...  Dave


----------



## sailingcal21 (Nov 28, 2019)

Sorry to hear that as well... it hurts whenever you lose a parent.  Prayers in process.


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 28, 2019)

I know what you are going through Steve.  Stay strong my friend.

Prayers sent,

John


----------



## sailingcal21 (Nov 28, 2019)

For me finding a place by myself for a good ole blubbering cry was a big help.  Gets it all out so you can console others.  Still tear up at times when I think of them.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Nov 28, 2019)

Sorry to hear about your loss Steve.
You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 28, 2019)

sorry to hear about your loss Steve, prayers for you and your family


----------



## sandyut (Nov 28, 2019)

So sorry for your loss.  May your heart heal in time.  As you said, sometimes they are in a better place free of pain and suffering.  The cycles of life are hard. some are inevitable, some unplanned.  Thoughts and prayers to you and your family.  Give thanks for all the years you shared.


----------



## JCAP (Nov 28, 2019)

Sorry for your loss Steve.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 28, 2019)

Very sorry Steve.


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 28, 2019)

My sincere condolences Steve, sorry for your loss. RAY


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 28, 2019)

sandyut said:


> May your heart heal in time. As you said, sometimes they are in a better place free of pain and suffering. The cycles of life are hard. some are inevitable, some unplanned.



Very well stated Sandy.  I lost my father in '94 very unexpectedly. He was 55 and experienced a "sudden cardiac event" that left all of us reeling. He and I were finally starting to get close when I lost him and still choke up every once in a while when I think about him. The pain lessens over time but it never goes away.

We love ya Steve and feel your pain my friend,
Robert


----------



## greatfx1959 (Nov 28, 2019)

Prayers going up from here............so sorry for your losses steve.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 28, 2019)

Thank you for everyone's kind words of support. Your condolences means more then you know.


----------



## ofelles (Nov 28, 2019)

Very sorry for your loss.  Thought and prays.  Hopefully he(and your Mom) lived a good full life


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 28, 2019)

Sorry to hear Steve.  Prayers for you and yours.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 28, 2019)

Steve,
I am sorry to hear about your father.  
Please accept my condolences.


----------



## No Joke Smoke (Nov 28, 2019)

Sorry for your loss Steve. Good luck in life.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 28, 2019)

Steve , hang in there bud .


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 28, 2019)

Steve, so sorry to hear of your dad's passing. Sending love and prayers your way. I hope the memories of his smiles help you smile, too.


----------



## waynl (Nov 28, 2019)

I'm saddened to hear of your loss. My prayers are with you and your family.



Steve H said:


> But I know they are both free of pain. And at peace.


I know what you mean, sometimes it's the only comforting thought you have.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 28, 2019)

So sorry to hear of your loss Steve. You and your family will be in our prayers.  Just remember that you have a big family here, as is evident, so remember that if you ever need anything all you have to do is ask!

Ryan


----------



## S-met (Nov 28, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Please say a prayer for my father. He passed away yesterday afternoon . He was 88 years old. Within a little over a year I lost both my parents.  But I know they are both free of pain. And at peace.


It always gives me a feeling of relief when the suffering subsides. We are on this big rock for a finite time. It seems like an eternity while we are here; but it is just a grain of sand in the hourglass of our history. I am deeply sorry for your loss, but I accept life as I accept death. My only hope is that your parents lived life to its its fullest and left with no regrets. As such I hope we all live life and depart without regret. My next pour is to your father, may he rest in piece.
L'cheim!


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 28, 2019)

Sorry to hear.  The hurt does eventually give way to fond memories.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 28, 2019)

My condolences and prayers for you and you family Steve.


----------



## texomakid (Nov 29, 2019)

Steve I just read your message. I'm so sorry for your loss. I too, like the rest of this group will have you and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 29, 2019)

Thanks again all. Trying to get things back to normal. I know it'll be awhile for that to happen. But I spent time with dad Monday. And we had a good time. So I have that to remember.








Me and my dad.


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 29, 2019)

Great pic Steve. Thanks for sharing. Kinda warms the heart and reminds us to be thankful for today.

Robert


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 29, 2019)

It sounds like they had a good life!
I lost my Mom when I was 11 years old & my Dad when I was 22. 
So be thankful you had so much time to spend with them!
I'm sure they are watching over you!!
Al


----------



## pushok2018 (Nov 29, 2019)

I am sorry for y our loss, Steve... I know how painful this for  you... Prayers for your father sent....


----------



## hardcookin (Nov 29, 2019)

Condolences...Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 29, 2019)

Great Picture, Steve!!
Sorry you lost him---It's a tuff time for sure!
Lost my Mom at 68.
Dad was never the same without her & he left us 2 years later @ 71.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Nov 29, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Great Picture, Steve!!
> Sorry you lost him---It's a tuff time for sure!
> Lost my Mom at 68.
> Dad was never the same without her & he left us 2 years later @ 71.
> ...



Thank you. It has been a rough 16 or so months.  Sept. 2018 I lost my mother and brother in law. Now my dad.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 29, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> It sounds like they had a good life!
> I lost my Mom when I was 11 years old & my Dad when I was 22.
> So be thankful you had so much time to spend with them!
> I'm sure they are watching over you!!
> Al



I'm very thankful for the time I had with them. There're  plenty out there that can't say them same.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 29, 2019)

tx smoker said:


> Great pic Steve. Thanks for sharing. Kinda warms the heart and reminds us to be thankful for today.
> 
> Robert



Very true Robert. Thank you.


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 29, 2019)

The memories.
Got a photo of my father, brother, and me with us all wearing similar wide brimmed hats.

Thanks for the photo Steve.
Now all of us got your meet your father


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Nov 30, 2019)

So sorry to hear Steve, condolences.

John


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 1, 2019)

Prayers said...  My Sincerest Condolences to You and Your Family.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 2, 2019)

Steve sorry for being late on this. My dad left 7 days from being 61 he had 7 heart attacks in 2 years. As you have said with that photo of the two of you together it will be a life time of memories for you of all the good times you had together. This is a time to forget the disagreements and remember the best.  It is not easy as we learn life is so short. Now as you said no pain no suffering and is now with your mom again. Condolences to all of your family.

Warren


----------



## Steve H (Dec 2, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Steve sorry for being late on this. My dad left 7 days from being 61 he had 7 heart attacks in 2 years. As you have said with that photo of the two of you together it will be a life time of memories for you of all the good times you had together. This is a time to forget the disagreements and remember the best.  It is not easy as we learn life is so short. Now as you said no pain no suffering and is now with your mom again. Condolences to all of your family.
> 
> Warren



Thanks Warren. And for everyone else again for the thoughts and prayers for me and our family.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Dec 2, 2019)

I’m so sorry to hear about your loss Steve. My prayers are with you and your family.
G


----------



## Steve H (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 10, 2019)

For sure a great memory piece.

Warren


----------



## Steve H (Dec 10, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> For sure a great memory piece.
> 
> Warren



Thank you Warren.


----------

